# Out of the loop



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

It's been a while since I looked on the message board and feel very much out of the coffee loop.

So what's new. . .

Any fantastic, must-try, new roasters / beans / brewers / brew methods / grinders ?

I'm drinking as much coffee as ever, but have become less finicky about the process as I have less time on my hands.

Sometimes I don't even weigh the water! And occasionally use tap water! Blergh.

Clearly I need help.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Everyone seems to have an EK43 these days....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Wonder whose fault that is...


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Oi, get back to to your own thread


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's ok the vovelty will wear off at some point


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've enjoyed the cup of excellence espresso from extract roasters and some stuff from missionworks roasters in London and the velos blend from steampunk to name three .

Others who enjoy something of the darker roasts have been extolling the virtues of coffee compass


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

There is a great new roaster coming out, you can roast a wopping 60g!!

I would provide a link, but it sucks so i will not bother.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Earlepap said:


> It's been a while since I looked on the message board and feel very much out of the coffee loop.
> 
> I'm drinking as much coffee as ever, but have become less finicky about the process as I have less time on my hands.
> 
> ...


Long time no see, good to see you back.

I don't always weigh the water on steeps, I certainy don't lug mineral water to work/relatives when I brew there either! ;-) Mind you, if my tap water wasn't so foul, I probably wouldn't bother with mineral water at home...I guess it's one of those areas where, if you don't recognise there's a problem, then you don't have a problem?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

The water here is muck. I like the taste of it on it's own, but it scales up a kettle quick-fast and mutes most non-chocolate flavours in a cup of coffee.


----------

